# At it again!



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Went out last night and couldn't resist going to stanley park. Heres a little sneak peak, Im currently working on stitching some photos and rendering them at the moment

This shot was taken with a canon t3i, 50mm f/1.4 usm lens at iso100 and a 30 second exposure. 









Edit:

Hi guys, I've noticed some people are using the pictures I post on here for facebook. And I'm sure that is to be expected, I have no problem with that. I would really appreciate it if you are using an image that you add a link back to my flickr in return. www.flickr.com/people/6o4photography


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I just finnished through sifting some photos and well, apparently my friend ruined half of them when he kept turning on the high headlights of the car.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well took out the 50mm again, this time to spanish banks after driving around ubc for one of those revscene thursday cruises.


























I also have other pictures at

Flickr: Errol Domalanta's Photostream


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres some graduation photos I did for someone.










































of course more at my flickr, link on my signiture


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, here was something challenging. Black and white Monday afternoon when we had dark cloudy skies.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

more cars tonight

Angle sucks but I thought it was worth posting


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Amazing....


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> Amazing....


Exactly what I try to aim for.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

holy cow those are some sexy pictures haha


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well in the pass few days I've been going around town and snapped some photos.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics from cypress earlier


























And well my friend decided he wanted to go sliding around lol


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^ 2nd photo. EPIC.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Been pretty busy the pass few days, mainly to take photos for this contest, but I did find time last night to hang out with some friends and here are some pictures

Christmas esque downtown









and a very yellow parking lot


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Flickr decided to be nice and give me 3 months flickr pro for free, so more pictures for you guys


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some old ones.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

went and sorted through over 100gbs of pictures last night and here are some from the summer.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys, I've noticed some people are using the pictures I post on here for facebook. And I'm sure that is to be expected, I have no problem with that. I would really appreciate it if you are using an image that you add a link back to my flickr in return. Flickr: Errol Domalanta


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got sometime away from the family last night and here are new pics with some friends


----------

